# Overseas adoption (UK based)



## fairy_gem

Hi all, 

I'm over from LTTTC and live in the UK, we are just starting to look at overseas adoption and I was wondering how much this costs?. I'm totally expecting it to be thousands but I wondered if anyone actually had experience with this. Also, the time it takes and if your weight is an issue as it is in the UK if you adopt from the UK.

Thanks :hugs:
x


----------



## Lolly1985

Hi Fairy Gem :hugs:

While we are planning to adopt within the UK, initially overseas adoption was something we looked into. You are right, it is very expensive, as while you do not need to pay for a child to be placed with you, fees are racked up when considering legal and court costs, flights to chosen country, translators if applicable, and documents being transferred into English.

The reason we chose not to was, after enquiring we were told that this was becoming an ever popular choice, and the waiting times could be quite long. I also was concerned that things may be 'lost in translation', and I fully wanted to be involved and aware of what was happening at every step of the journey.

When looking I visited: 

https://www.direct.gov.uk/en/parent...hildrenincare/adoptionandfostering/dg_4018296 

https://www.adoptionoverseas.org/

But I am sure there are many more sites out there. You will need to have a medical as you would in the UK, but I'm afraid I could not tell you if the criteria is the same. Have you tried fertilityfriends.co.uk? There is a lady on there who adopted in america so she may be able to offer some advice?

Good luck!! :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## fairy_gem

Thanks lolly, that's a good point about things being "lost in translation", def something to think about.

I haven't looked on FF yet but will do, thanks.

x


----------



## CareBear

Fairygem - just to let you know you cannot be stopped being an adopter in this country on weight alone unless your weight is severely impacting on your health. You would have a medical and they would want to see that you are eating healthily and trying o lose weight if that is needed. Even people who are not overweight have to demonstrate that they have a healthy lifestyle and diet.


----------



## Emmy0320

I'm not sure about costs from UK but have seriously looked into costs for international adoptions from the US. Most seem to be around 20,000+ A few appear a little less expensive but also you have to take into consideration travel time (some countries for example require a 2 week stay... when you factor in loss wages, flights, hotels, etc. it is a lot). 

I started by googling "adoption costs by country" and found a lot of good beginning numbers. Good luck... it's amazing the cost to me. A little more digging I found that a domestic adoption (not through child services, as in through a private agency) can also be a similar price.

Good luck and please keep us posted.


----------



## fairy_gem

Thanks Carebear thats reassuring.

Thanks Emmy, it sure adds up doesn't it, it's a shame really.

x


----------



## Lolly1985

Hi F_G :hugs:

Have you managed to find any good info to answer some of your questions? I really hope so xxx


----------



## fairy_gem

Hi Lolly,

Thank you. Not got much further on info but have been looking at lots of sites.

x


----------

